# installing issues



## rainman_dh (Mar 14, 2002)

My retarted computer doesn't want to install any kind of windows operating system after i did a low level format on my C drive, A 20 gig Western digital HD (WD205ba). I formatted it becuase it was acting silly and not restarting right and freezing. For Windows Me it goes through the scanning of the Hd drives( i have 2) and gets ready to install, however after reading the system registry, it gives me this error " standard mode: ms dos extended mode error" something close to that anyways, and then it freezes not installing crap. I am wondering if it is my hard drive bad or what would make it say that. Also, i tried to install windows xp, and it says that there is some bad file on my D: drive, which should have nothing to do with the installation becuase i am not installing it onto that HD. I am really frustrated because i have had no problems installing any type of windows on this computer or anything like that since i bought it, and to top it off, the computer won't restart now either, it just shuts down windows and then just sits there at a black screen, it even does this when i use any programs form dos and try to push control+alt+delete, or let the dos program restart by clicking on the button to restart the computer. I am wondering what is wrong with it, and why did it just decide to get bored and start doing all of this crap at once!!!!

any help would be appreciated, thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Have you tried copying the Windows CD to the hard drive and running setup from there?

BTW, just to clarify this so we're sure we have the entire picture, what did you mean by "The computer won't restart now. It just shuts down Windows". Do you mean during the install or do you have another HD or partition with another version of Windows installed and intact?


----------



## nunfly (Mar 9, 2002)

double check both of your fans! it a quick check. e-mail me when find the problem.


----------



## ceezee (Feb 3, 2003)

I am trying to intsall my epson stylus 740 into an older model windows 95 system. I am not using the software CD that came with the printer as the kids cracked it. Upon selecting the compatable driver from the printer control panel, I get to a message that asks me to "Insert windows 95 CD". I don't have one of these. Is there a way I can get the printer installed by downloading the nessesary driver? Or is the computer telling me I am missing something else?
Thanks for any help here.
cz


----------



## ckaas (Feb 3, 2003)

in response to your printer problem, you can most certainyl download the driver from epson's website, i looked it up for you: ftp://ftp.epson.com/drivers/SC7445CE.EXE. This driver will work for Windows 95/98. cheers


----------



## appledumplin (May 29, 2004)

yes i saw your post on here and i was wondering if by some chance u can help me with a couple of things..
ffirst thing is i cannot get the new and latest version of yahoo messenger to downoald from any site, it says it has an error1 in it and i do not know what that means.. can u please tell me..
the other is what do u have to do to get a crashed windows 98 computer back up and running,? i am not a computer person so please in detail, if u do not mind of what to do..


----------

